# Hope you all...



## freshwater pearl (Nov 23, 2007)

had a wonderful Thanksgiving!  Happy holidays to all of you,
Kerry


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 23, 2007)

You too!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Kerry!  I hope your T-Day went wonderfully for you.  May all the members here have a great T-Day weekend!  Please survive "Black Friday!"  I almost died from people exposure at the mall today!  :?    

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 23, 2007)

You went to the mall? You were just asking for it huh? I made lip balm and stayed in!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You went to the mall? You were just asking for it huh? I made lip balm and stayed in!



I should have.  My mom and Phyllis and little sis who is getting re-married in Feb, pulled me out with them to chauffeur them around the mall. :roll:   I did go in and did a bit of shopping at Sears, then made a quick exit!  

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 23, 2007)

I had a great Thanksgiving! Hope you all did as well! I also had a great soap holiday. I took some soap to work with me on Wed. because a few co-workers had expressed interest. Well as luck would have it 2 of the 3 weren't there but I sold 10 bars anyway and was feeling fairly good about myself. My wife called and said that one of her aunts wanted to see them and asked if I could bring some to the dinner the next day. I told her that I had ambitiously brought 48 bars to work and I would just put them in the trunk and see what happened. Well, I SOLD EVERY DARN BAR! 4 dollars a pop 48 bars, I couldnt believe it! I took my Candy Cane (most popular by the way) my Ginger Bread and my sugared shortbread. 16 of each. Also one of her aunts owns a beauty salon and is going to call me this week with an order! 
   I am so pleased. I am sure you all agree that it is not the moeny. It is just nice to see something you worked hard on and have so much passion for to be so well received.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 24, 2007)

edco76 said:
			
		

> .......................................I am so pleased. I am sure you all agree that it is not the moeny. It is just nice to see something you worked hard on and have so much passion for to be so well received.



Ed, you have caught the soap bug disease, and sorry to say, there in no known antidote!  You just have to make more and more soap to get your fix!  
I love to see it when a newer soapier catches the bug and spreads the infection!  Keep up the fun and rewarding work buddy, we all know what you are going through! :wink:   

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad that everyone had a nice holiday, and that's GREAT, Ed!  There's nothing better than when something you've worked hard at and love to do is so well received. 
Kerry


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2007)

My thanksgiving was wonderful. I got to attend to thanksgiving dinners and I'm still eating the leftovers for lunch everyday.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Mandy said:
			
		

> My thanksgiving was wonderful. I got to attend to thanksgiving dinners and I'm still eating the leftovers for lunch everyday.



Good to hear that Miss Mandy!    Is it snowing out your way yet?

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2007)

No, not at all. We had a couple storms about a month back, but it's all long-since melted.

What ever happened to "The greatest snow on earth?" Utah is pretty snowless these days. The resorts have started to open, but only with man-made snow.

Very depressing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

I am glad to say.. I didnt think about anything on Thanksgiving. I sat and ate, laughed with family.. played Wheel of Fortune, Bingo and Cherades.. I ended up relaxing and staying up there two extra days..


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great to hear everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!  
We had a nice one too; small with just Hubby, me and the 2 kids, but never the less nice. I surely stuffed myself on the bird and more so the stuffing and mashed potatoes!  

edco76,
way to go on your soap sales! That's awesome! (I know, it's not about the $, but it surely doesn't hurt to get rewarded this way, right?  :wink: )

I guess one day I should make the big leap to CP... 8)


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 26, 2007)

The leftovers are my favorite part of Thanksgiving- I always miss that part whenever I don't cook.  And I have family in Utah Salt Lake City-, it's so beautiful there.


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 26, 2007)

We had a very nice and mellow T'day. We were getting ready for a 3 day show starting the next day and my husband had to work that night. So, me, hubby and our daughters went out to eat at a very nice restaurant.  

I have to back up a bit here. About a week ago, I told my husband my car needed a front end alignment. He told me that a radio station was giving them away and he would win me it. Great! I'm thinking. (said sarcastically)  Wed. afternoon, I have a customer in the shop and I'm doing last minute things to set up for the show that night since t'day was the next day. My husband comes running out of the back yelling, "quick, what's the answer" and I said,"Quick, what's the question?"  He was the right caller for the trivia question to win a free front end alignment. He got the question right thanks to me. What is the 2nd most popular way to cook a turkey? Deep frying.  

So he wins me my front end alignment along with a few other cool stuff.  The DJ asked him what he was doing for t'day and he told them where we were going to eat.  I was thrilled he had won. He boasted quite a bit but I let him. He earned it. 

The next day, when we showed up at the restaurant for our reservation, the folks at the restaurant told us the radio station had called and were picking up our tab. This was not part of the package of stuff he won so it was a nice surprise and saved us $100.00. 

sorry so long, but I thought that was cool. Oh and we saw, "Fred Claus" and I totally loved it. No academy award winner but very enjoyable.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha about the trivia question!  And wow- that's cool that they picked up your tab!  Sounds like you had a great time!


----------

